# Which pasta pot?



## LKJR (Dec 23, 2008)

Fiance and I are working on registering for our wedding in may.  One of the things we don't have is a nice pasta pot.  So we were at Williams-Sonoma today and saw 2 we liked.  All-Clad stuff is usually safe but we also like the Lagostina one, it's a lot sexier but it feels pretty light weight.

Any opinions or basis on which one to go for, they are pretty comparative in price.

I can't seem to post links for some reason, I guess my old posts are gone.
but you can search at williams sonoma

all clad stainless multi pot

and

*Lagostina Pastaiola*



thanks

Merry Christmas


----------



## LKJR (Dec 23, 2008)

Lagostina Pastaiola | Williams-Sonoma


----------



## LKJR (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/sku4368551/index.cfm?pkey=xsrd0m1%7C16%7C%7C%7C0%7C%7C%7C%7C%7C%7C%7Call%20clad%20multi&cm%5Fsrc=SCH


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 23, 2008)

The Lagostina looks real nice, but since I have never used either I couldn't tell you which is better. They both look good, so I would go with whichever one you like the best. Sounds like you thought the Lagostina looked better (sexier), so maybe you should go with that one.
Or register them both and have one of each, LOL.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 23, 2008)

Both are stainless pots with disc bottoms. The All clad is bigger by 5 qts, and will do as a stock pot as well.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 24, 2008)

Both look like nice pots...the 12qt allcald is a BIG pot though... probably not your everyday pot but a big stock pot comes in handy for big batches of stew or chili or poaching a chicken (maybe 2) or something like that. The smaller lagostina pot is probably more sized for day to day use. It IS a nice looking pot never used that brand so I cannot comment on quality. I would take a good look at the handles etc see how sturdy they feel.

The All Clad is teh workhorse you bring out for a big job.... the sexy itlaian pot is the one that "lives" on your stove and looks good

Get Both!


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 24, 2008)

I use different sized pots for different things.  I have a standard 5qt that I use for soups and stews, I found that one to be a tad too small for a box of linguini though.  I have a 20qt (cheapo) that I use for lobsters or ALOT of pasta.  There's a few in between, one is a 7qt (IIRC) that I use mainly for a box of pasta or stock.

I prefer "workhorse" type of equipment that I could care less if it gets scratched or whatever....as long as it works perfectly.

All Clad.


----------



## GB (Dec 24, 2008)

If you are just using it for pasta (boiling water) then you do not need such an expensive pot. Any post can boil water. You do not need one so expensive just for pasta. JMO.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 24, 2008)

GB said:


> If you are just using it for pasta (boiling water) then you do not need such an expensive pot. Any post can boil water. You do not need one so expensive just for pasta. JMO.


 
This is coming from Mr.Thermapen.


----------



## GB (Dec 24, 2008)

Well you need an expensive thermometer to tell when the water is boiling in your inexpensive pot


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 24, 2008)

$400 worth of equipment and a $2 box of Barolli.  lmao


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 24, 2008)

I finally broke down and bought the 8-quart Calphalon SS one that also has a great big steamer basket.  I got it on sale at cooking.com, and I think it only cost about $75.  That was about a year ago.  I have already gotten at least double my money's worth.  The steamer basket is big enough for a huge batch of mussels or clams, in addition to veggies, and I just love not having to lift the heavy pot over to the sink.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 24, 2008)

Whichever pot you buy should be practical for other uses.  If you have a cookware set, choose the pasta pot that isn't the same size as one of the saucepans in your cookware.  

Frankly, I have no use for the pasta strainer basket.  I's extra gear to store and handle and another thing to wash.  I use a strainer.

Another thought is this: for two people, you wouldn't be using this pot to cook pasta.  It's way too big.  I cook pasta for SO and me in a 3.5 quart saucier with no problem.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 24, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I cook pasta for SO and me in a 3.5 quart saucier with no problem.


 
Don't you get starchy pasta?

I always use a ton of water.  Like I said, even the 5 qt pot I have is too small for one box of pasta.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 24, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Don't you get starchy pasta?
> 
> I always use a ton of water.  Like I said, even the 5 qt pot I have is too small for one box of pasta.




Not at all.  I cook about 7 ounces of pasta for the two of us and there is plenty of water to do the job.

I just checked a Barilla package and it suggests 4-6 quarts of water for a pound of pasta.  Based on that, I'm using too much water!


----------



## LKJR (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the comments, I've got 2 stockpots now but we really wanted a pasta strainer for those occasions, and it's a wedding registry so I can be a little fancy.  Decided on the pretty one since it was smaller and it did have the disc bottom.  Hadn't really realized the 5 qt difference I guess till someone pointed it out and that's a complaint I have on some of my stock pots now is they take a bit to heat up that much water.

so thanks again for the insight.


----------



## CeliacFamilyCook (Dec 27, 2008)

This is the 7qt All Clad pasta pentola.  I have the pot, but not the pasta insert.  I love the size for making pasta, but I just use a regular strainer.  The pot is also good for making soups and stocks.  

I also have the 12qt All Clad multi pot.  It has its uses, but I wouldn't use it for pasta.  It is a huge pot.  It does come in handy for brining my Tday bird and then later for making turkey soup.  It doesn't get much use other than that.  Also, this is not the same quality as other All Clad pots.  Don't get me wrong, it's still nice, but it's not the same.  If you compare the two side by side you can see and feel the differences.


----------

